# Looking for a hardy algae eater



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright everyone. My 55 gallon (see signature) is having a problem with algae. The light is on a timver of 8 hours, and direct sunlight is light. 
I've tried live plants to try to compete some with the algae, but the fish I have destroy and munch on anything i've put in there. I'm not sure which ones are doing it but it's annoying, because I'd love to have live plants in there.
But the real reason i'm posting is for advice on a new algae eater to try out. I've tried a rubbernose pleco, oto cats a couple times. I think part of my problems is my fish are very active and can be nippy. And who knows what my catfish is sucking into his mouth when he leaves his log at night. He isn't big but he can cause problems i'm sure. So any ideas for something that will maybe survive?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a pair of flagfish for my 55 gal. and they started eating the algea in my tank as soon as they were out of the bag. They do get a little nippy sometimes and I haven't seen them eat algae off the tank walls, but my plastic plants are nearly clean and they are also eating the brown algea in my tank too.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

My biggest problem is on the sides of the tank, the glass. It's a green algae that simply spreads. I have sand substrate and two nice sized driftwood pieces set up. The wood typically has algae on it as well, which makes a good place for the algae eater to typically stay during the day if its more noctornal. But I'm not concerned about the algae on the logs as much as the glass.


----------



## spkehl (Aug 21, 2010)

Bristlenose plecos are the best algae eaters by far.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

you cam always try either a chocolate pleco or a green phantom pleco ( L-200). I've found both of these plecos to be very hardy and they get the job done.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

"can". Sorry, it's early.


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

In my experience, Nerite snails are the best at algae eating, especially off the glass, along with Otos. However, if you're having a problem with nipping fish, then Otos aren't feasible. Bristlenose Plecos may work, but mine doesn't do that much algae eating, IMO... Maybe I'm wrong, I just don't see him often.

You could try Nerites. Hopefully your fish will leave them alone. If not, Mystery snails may work, those get to a golfball or a pingpong ball size. There are two different kinds of Mystery snails, one will get to a pingpong ball size and won't eat your plants, but the other kind will grow to the size of a softball and WILL eat your plants.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

The snails always make me nervous, because I really wouldn't want any breeding by them. To ensure no takeover by the snails would I need to buy only one snail? Or all different species? Would one snail be enough to maintain my glass sides?

@snakesmansnakes, how big do those two plecos get? I know some of the plecos can get pretty expensive, does that apply to these two?


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Nerites breed only in saltwater, but they can do just fine in freshwater. If you get two or more, the most they would do is lay eggs but the eggs will NOT hatch in freshwater, period. You can get as many Nerites as you want and not have to worry about them breeding.

MTS, or Malaysian Trumpet Snails, however, will breed. But they stay mainly in the substrate during the day and come out at night. They also help keep your substrate turned and prevent noxious gases from building up in your substrate.

Mystery snails will breed only if there are two. One will be fine on its own.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

timmo2009 said:


> The snails always make me nervous, because I really wouldn't want any breeding by them. To ensure no takeover by the snails would I need to buy only one snail? Or all different species? Would one snail be enough to maintain my glass sides?
> 
> @snakesmansnakes, how big do those two plecos get? I know some of the plecos can get pretty expensive, does that apply to these two?


First off, if you get a few snails and are worried about them breeding and overpopulating your tank, you can always get some assassin snails to control any babies that they have.
From what I know about the albino chocolate pleco, they get to about 18 inches, although usually smaller. And the Green phantom will get to about 7 inches fully grown. 
The albino chocolate cost me about $15.00
The Green phantom was $50.00. :shock:


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

ACP:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?14481-albino-chocolate-Pleco


Green Phantom:
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=freenphantompleco


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The difference in price is respectable because of the availability and coloration and where it's native and how often it's bred locally.

The other difference is that 18 inch pleco, really won't do a darn bit of algae eating once it reaches about 6-7 inches. The Green Phantom will do quite a bit of algae eating as it will stay at a primary diet of algae rather than leftover food and some algae. My common pleco was amazing at algae eating for about 6 months. It got 6 inches and just stopped. 

Bushynose pleco's (albino or not) are the same with green phantom pleco's. Primary diet of algae, snack on left over food and wafers. Only they aren't anything special to look at, and they are cheap. Generally $5-$15. My tank stayed relatively clean with 2 bushynose's (one was 2 inches and the other was 3) in my 125g tank.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

My favorite algae eaters are Otocinclus. They eat every bit of algae in my tanks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I would stay away from a Chinese Algae Eater, these don't really do the job, they just like to annoy the other tankmates and can grow quite big lol but I suggest a Bristlenose Pleco or even some Oto's, these little catfishes do a lovely job.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had the same problem. Bought a pleco, problem solved. Only took 3 or 4 days. Tank is beautiful again.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Siamese algae eaters are good also. They won't eat the hard stuff on the glass. You'll probably have to scrape that off.


----------

